# Kaufberatung: Tintenstrahldrucker

## mrsteven

Hallo Leute,

tja, mein alter Drucker gibt langsam den Geist auf, also muss ein neuer her. Hat jemand spontan eine Empfehlung für mich? Der Drucker sollte sehr gut von Linux unterstützt werden und einigermaßen günstig im Unterhalt sein. Auf zusätzlichen Schnickschnack wie Direktdruck von der Digitalkamera oder Bluetooth kann ich verzichten, dafür sollte der Drucker möglichst nicht mehr als 200€ kosten.

----------

## hoschi

Epson, welchen genau kann ich dir nicht sagen. Denn bis das Linux-Printing-Project seine Datenbank aktualisiert hat, gibt es schon das uebernaechste Modell bei Amazon.

----------

## misterjack

mein letzter Epson Tintenstrahler war der Grund, warum ich mir dann nen uralten HP LaserJet 6MP für 40 bei eBay zugelegt habe und das Drecksteil von Epson weggeschmissen habe. wenn man nur schwarzweiß drucken will, ist man mit nem alten HP am besten beraten  :Wink:  Hab mir dann noch ein paar Edo-Rams umgelötet und den Druckerspeicher von 2MB auf 50MB aufgebohrt. Wer Interesse hat, hab noch ein paar umgelötete und getestete Module hier rumliegen  :Wink: 

PS: Toner für 4000 Seiten ca. 20-40  je nach Anbieter inkl. Versand  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo,

also 200 für einen "Tintenpisser" halte auch ich für extrem übertrieben. Mein Dad hat sich letztes Jahr einen Farblaser für 279 gekauft (HP logischerweise, und zwar nen Color LaserJet 2550). Vielleicht solltest du eher die paar Euro noch drauflegen und die lieber einen Laserdrucker holen. Immerhin gibt es schon ganz brauchbare S/W-Laser für ca. 100.

----------

## musv

Ich hab meinen Tintenstrahler (Lexmark 1100) 2004 verschenkt. Bei dem Teil waren die Patronen genauso teuer wie der Drucker selbst. Und bis zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich es auch nicht hinbekommen, damit unter Linux zu drucken (Scheiß GDI). 

Ich hab einen alten Laserdrucker geschenkt bekommen (Brother HL-760). Das Teil hat zwar 'ne Macke, es druckt am linken Rand immer einen dreckigen schwarzen Streifen, den man auch durch Reinigen oder andere Basteleien wegbekommt. Der Drucker zeigte mir schon damals an, daß der Toner fast leer sei. Nun ja, das Teil druckt heut immernoch.

Fazit: 

Wenn du nur schwarz-weiß drucken willst, hol Dir einen Laserdrucker. Damit schlägst du im Gesamtpreis (gedruckte Seitenanzahl + Anschaffungskosten) jeden Tintenstrahler.

Wenn du bunt drucken willst und wirklich auf Qualität setzt, hol Dir einen Farblaser.

----------

## b3cks

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das Teil hat zwar 'ne Macke, es druckt am linken Rand immer einen dreckigen schwarzen Streifen, den man auch durch Reinigen oder andere Basteleien wegbekommt.

 

Da fehlt ein nicht, oder? Wenn du wirklich alles sauber gemacht und kontrolliert hast, vor allem die Rollen, dann ist es mit Pech die Heizeinheit und die ist, im Verhältnis zum privaten Laserdrucker, wahrscheinlicht recht teuer.

Bei HP kostet eine Heizeinheut um die 150, je nach Modell. Ist bei Business-Druckern aber halt günstiger als ein neues Gerät.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich schwärme immer noch für meinen HP Deskjet 990Cxi mit Duplex Einheit.

Kann Vorder- und Rückseite und ist super unter Linux unterstützt.

Preis weiß ich leider nicht, sollte aber nicht zu teuer sein.

Wenn man dann noch die Patronen selbst auffüllt, ist es auch kein Grund, ihn nicht zu kaufen.

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

nur mal so als Angebot  :Wink: 

HP Color LaserJet 2550 @ ebay 

----------

## nikaya

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  Der Drucker sollte sehr gut von Linux unterstützt werden 

 

Schon mal an die Treiber von http://www.turboprint.de/ gedacht?Damit läuft mein Canon,die ja für ihre Nicht-Unterstützung von Linux bekannt sind,perfekt.

Kostet zwar 30,die waren es mir aber wert da ich die Fummelei einfach leid war.Kannst ja erstmal die Free-Edition runterladen und testen.Macht zwar ein dickes Logo auf jeden Ausdruck,aber zum Antesten reicht es.

Ansonsten würde ich HP nehmen.Die sind für ihren Linux-Support bekannt.

----------

## hoschi

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> also 200 für einen "Tintenpisser" halte auch ich für extrem übertrieben. Mein Dad hat sich letztes Jahr einen Farblaser für 279 gekauft (HP logischerweise, und zwar nen Color LaserJet 2550). Vielleicht solltest du eher die paar Euro noch drauflegen und die lieber einen Laserdrucker holen. Immerhin gibt es schon ganz brauchbare S/W-Laser für ca. 100.

 

Genau den habe ich hier auch, aber immo nervt die schiere groesse des Geraetes einfach tierisch.

----------

## xraver

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*    Der Drucker sollte sehr gut von Linux unterstützt werden  
> 
> Schon mal an die Treiber von http://www.turboprint.de/ gedacht?Damit läuft mein Canon,die ja für ihre Nicht-Unterstützung von Linux bekannt sind,perfekt.
> 
> Kostet zwar 30,die waren es mir aber wert da ich die Fummelei einfach leid war.Kannst ja erstmal die Free-Edition runterladen und testen.Macht zwar ein dickes Logo auf jeden Ausdruck,aber zum Antesten reicht es.
> ...

 

Mag zwar eine schöne Sache sein, jedoch frage ich mich warum ich zusätzlich zu meinen erworbenen Drucker auch noch eine extra Software kaufen soll. Meines Erachtens ist es Aufgabe des Herstellers sich um die Treiber zu kümmern. Schliesslich hab ich ja dafür bezahlt. Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe bezahle ich heute  Hardware und SoftwareKnowHow an den Hersteller. (Beispiel GrafigHardware - die ohne Treiber einfach nix wert wäre). Wenn mir der Druckerhersteller einen Gutschein für turboprint.de dazupacken würde, dann sähe es schon wieder ein wenig anders aus. (in meinen Augen  :Wink: )

Bei einem Druckerneukauf würd ich drauf achten das Linux Supportet wird.

Auf jedenfall sollte man dieses Vorgehen nicht unterstützen. Sonst haben wir nie Treiber für Linux & Co.

Von freien Treibern wollen wir mal erst gar nicht anfangen ........

----------

## hoschi

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*    Der Drucker sollte sehr gut von Linux unterstützt werden  
> 
> Schon mal an die Treiber von http://www.turboprint.de/ gedacht?Damit läuft mein Canon,die ja für ihre Nicht-Unterstützung von Linux bekannt sind,perfekt.
> 
> Kostet zwar 30,die waren es mir aber wert da ich die Fummelei einfach leid war.Kannst ja erstmal die Free-Edition runterladen und testen.Macht zwar ein dickes Logo auf jeden Ausdruck,aber zum Antesten reicht es.
> ...

 

fuer 30 euro krieg man einen neuen tintenpisser, da werd ich einer firma die in etwa den gesellschaftlichen nutzen einen steuerberaters hat nicht auch noch geld in den rachen werfen, fuer einen haufen proprietaeren quellgeschlossenen code...

absolutes NoGo

----------

## mrsteven

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Mag zwar eine schöne Sache sein, jedoch frage ich mich warum ich zusätzlich zu meinen erworbenen Drucker auch noch eine extra Software kaufen soll. Meines Erachtens ist es Aufgabe des Herstellers sich um die Treiber zu kümmern. Schliesslich hab ich ja dafür bezahlt. Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe bezahle ich heute  Hardware und SoftwareKnowHow an den Hersteller. (Beispiel GrafigHardware - die ohne Treiber einfach nix wert wäre). Wenn mir der Druckerhersteller einen Gutschein für turboprint.de dazupacken würde, dann sähe es schon wieder ein wenig anders aus. (in meinen Augen )

 

Volle Zustimmung, ich kann einfach erwarten, dass ein Gerät, das ich mir kaufe, auch ordentliche Treiber hat. Da will ich nicht noch extra für bezahlen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ansonsten sind 200€ leider die absolute Obergrenze.

Ich bedanke mich aber schon mal für die rege Beteiligung!  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Da fehlt ein nicht, oder?

 

Jupp, hast Recht. Ich hätte das lieber noch 3x statt  nur 2x lesen sollen.  :Smile: 

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du wirklich alles sauber gemacht und kontrolliert hast, vor allem die Rollen, dann ist es mit Pech die Heizeinheit und die ist, im Verhältnis zum privaten Laserdrucker, wahrscheinlicht recht teuer.

 

Ja ist es. Den Drucker hab ich von einem Freund bekommen, der sich 3 defekte Brother HL-760 bei ebay ersteigert hatte, um daraus einen funktionsfähigen zu bauen. Zu dumm, daß alle 3 Drucker denselben Fehler hatten. 

Allerdings kann ich mit diesem Fehler leben. Falls es ordentlich aussehen muß, geh ich zum Drucken in die Uni. Für Uniaufgaben, Zugverbindungen, irgendwelche anderen Infos reicht mir der Drucker. Da ist der wichtigste Punkt, daß ich auch noch mit einem fast leeren Toner viele Seiten bedrucken kann. Wenn der Toner irgendwann mal endgültig leer sein sollte, fliegt auch der Drucker in die Tonne.

Zwecks Druckertreiber:

Hab hier mal mit einem Samsung-Drucker gearbeitet. Die bieten auf ihrer Homepage ein Linux-Treiberpaket an. Nach Installation dieses Paketes befinden sich dann diese Treiber in der Cups-Auswahlliste. Also nicht jeder Hersteller verweigert die Unterstützung.

----------

## hoschi

Die meisten Samsung-Drucker sehen nur auesserlich anders und haben in Wahrheit so ziemlich das gleiche Druckwerk, wenn CUPS nur den Treiber fuer 1510 bietet probiere ich den inzwischen einfach gleich auch fuer das Modell 1610 bevor ich mich da verkuenstel.

----------

## ConiKost

Im Bereich von 200 würde ich lieber nen gebrauchen Laserdrucker kaufen ...

Ich habe mir nen NEC SilentWriter2 S60P mit 2 original verpackten Kartuschen für 20 gekauft ...

Läuft TOP. Da zu nen gebrauchten Inkjet für Farbe (drucke sehr selten auf Farbe)

----------

## tost

Warum denn keinen Tintendrucker ?

http://www.druckerchannel.de/ranking.php?tabelle=tinte_office

Ok wie der unter Linux läuft sei jetzt mal dahingestellt doch die Kosten pro Seite scheinen doch recht günstig zu sein !

----------

## l3u

Ich hab das selbe Problem ... mein Tintenstrahldrucker hat den Geist aufgegeben, und ich bräucht einen neuen. Ich drucke nur alle heilige Zeit mal was Buntes aus. Ansonsten hab ich einen Brother HL-1230 (s/w-Laserdrucker). Ich bräucht echt nur einen kleinen Tintenstrahler, der ordentlich unterstützt wird und nicht viel kostet.

----------

## tost

Unser alter HP Deskjet 610c geht auch langsam kaputt, er druckt inzwischen sehr schlecht etc..

Oft werden nur Rechnungen ausgedruckt, oder irgendwelche Beiträge für die Schule.

Warum sollte ich mir hier einen (Farb)Laserdrucker kaufen, wenn dieser bei wenigen Dokumenten sich mit seinen 2ct pro Druck nie wirklich rentieren wird. Ein guter Tintenstrahldrucker kostet allerdings nur 95 in gewissen Aktionshäusern/Elektronikshops und ein vergleichbarer Laserdrucker (vorallem wenn in Farbe) ist doch deutlich teurer.

Außerdem spielt die Geschwindigkeit bei den paar Druckvorgängen eh keine großartige Rolle !

Grüße

tost

----------

## Knieper

 *tost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum sollte ich mir hier einen (Farb)Laserdrucker kaufen, wenn dieser bei wenigen Dokumenten sich mit seinen 2ct pro Druck nie wirklich rentieren wird. Ein guter Tintenstrahldrucker kostet allerdings nur 95� in gewissen Aktionshäusern/Elektronikshops und ein vergleichbarer Laserdrucker (vorallem wenn in Farbe) ist doch deutlich teurer.
> 
> 

 

Bei Farbdruck sieht die Sache ja auch anders aus. Bei reinem s/w-Druck wuerde _ich_ mir aber keinen Tintenpisser zulegen. Das Theater mit eintrocknenden oder verschleissenden Druckkoepfen, falschem Papier, Chippatronen, Nachfuellen etc. sind es nicht wert, die paar Euro gegenueber Laser zu sparen. Die Preise sind inzwischen sehr niedrig (s. Samsung).

----------

## misterjack

was mich am meisten an Tintenpissern nervt ist die Verschmutzung. Viel Tinte geht durch Reinigung flöten, gerade wenn man den längere Zeit nicht benutzt. Alles bei nem Laserdrucker praktisch nicht vorhanden  :Wink:  Mein Bruder hat noch nen oldscool 24-Nadler  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> was mich am meisten an Tintenpissern nervt ist die Verschmutzung. Viel Tinte geht durch Reinigung flöten, gerade wenn man den längere Zeit nicht benutzt. Alles bei nem Laserdrucker praktisch nicht vorhanden  Mein Bruder hat noch nen oldscool 24-Nadler 

 

Gibt es jetzt nicht diese wischfeste Tinte? Mein so etwas mal gelesen/gehört zu haben.

----------

## ScytheMan

habe nen brother hl 2070n

s/w laser mit ethernet und ziemlich klein

cups per ipp läuft wunderbar

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> habe nen brother hl 2070n
> 
> s/w laser mit ethernet und ziemlich klein

 

Da ich im Moment auch mit dem Gedanken spiele mir einen Drucker zuzulegen, und bei der Suche auch auf dieses Exemplar gestoßen bin mal kurz eine Frage dazu:

Kann das Ding auch IPv6?

----------

## Martux

NAbend.

Also ich bin absolut begeistert von unserem HP Deskjet 5652. 

Vollduplexeinheit, schnell, geiler Fotodruck, Tintenstandsanzeige.

Kostenpunkt neu max. 130 .

[EDIT:]

Sehr gute Linux-Unterstützung dank hplib, Tintenpatronen Farbe/SW bis zu 10x nachfüllbar für ca. 8-10 .

----------

## l3u

So nen "Großen" würd ich ja gar nicht brauchen ... halt eben nur einen Billigen für drei mal im Jahr was Farbiges ausdrucken ...

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So nen "Großen" würd ich ja gar nicht brauchen ... halt eben nur einen Billigen für drei mal im Jahr was Farbiges ausdrucken ...
> 
> 

 

Meinst Du meinen? Hab ich von nem Händler um die Ecke für 60 neu bekommen... Nice!

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Martux wrote:*   

> NAbend.
> 
> Also ich bin absolut begeistert von unserem HP Deskjet 5652. 
> 
> Vollduplexeinheit, schnell, geiler Fotodruck, Tintenstandsanzeige.
> ...

 

HP?

War das nicht die Firma, bei der auf jedem Ausdruck versteckt die Seriennummer des Druckers aufs Papier gebracht wird? Ne also, von dem Verein kommt mir nichts ins Haus.

----------

## misterjack

wie versteckt, bitte konkrete Beweise

----------

## TheSmallOne

Da war doch vor ein oder zwei Jahren oder so mal groß was in den News, dass irgendein Druckerersteller seine Produkte so getrimmt hat, dass diese bei jedem Ausdruck die Seriennummer des Geräts irgendwie als fast unsichtbare Punktkombination aufs Papier bringen und man somit die Ausdrucke wieder den Leuten zuornen kann... war das nicht HP?

----------

## b3cks

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Da war doch vor ein oder zwei Jahren oder so mal groß was in den News, dass irgendein Druckerersteller seine Produkte so getrimmt hat, dass diese bei jedem Ausdruck die Seriennummer des Geräts irgendwie als fast unsichtbare Punktkombination aufs Papier bringen und man somit die Ausdrucke wieder den Leuten zuornen kann... war das nicht HP?

 

Hauptsache mal was brabbeln.  :Wink: 

Das machen so ziehmlich alle Laserdrucker und bekannt geworden ist das ganze durch Xerox, weil die es bekannt gegeben haben (bzw. darauf hingewiesen haben und es immer noch tun), dass auf ihren mit Laserdruckern gedruckten Dokumenten sich eine geheime Kodierung befindet. Nach und nach wurde diese dann auch bei anderen Herstellern festgestellt, was natürlich für Empörung sorgte. Schließlich war zuvor nichts davon bekannt gewesen.

 :Arrow:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_Identification_Code

----------

## TheSmallOne

Nunja, wenn "alle" es machen, dann war meine Aussage ja nicht falsch (nur nicht ganz vollständig).  :Smile: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *Martux wrote:*   

> NAbend.
> 
> Also ich bin absolut begeistert von unserem HP Deskjet 5652. 
> 
> Vollduplexeinheit, schnell, geiler Fotodruck, Tintenstandsanzeige.
> ...

 

Oh, ich glaube das klingt genau nach dem, was ich brauche! Danke!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ok Meine Druckerfahrung:

Ich hatte bis jetzt eigentlich auch nur Tintenstrahldrucker. Zuerst einen Canon S450 mit dem war ich ziemlich zufrieden, auch unter Windows. Allerdings hörte er auf einmal auf zu Drucken und meldete nur einen "Komischen Fehlercode". 

Mit ein wenig googlen fand ich heraus was dieser Zahlencode bedeutete: "Resttintentank voll". Dies ist ein Behälter, der die Tinte sammelt wenn der Kopf zwischen den Druckvorgängen gereinigt wird. Dummerweise ist aus irgendeinem Grund dafür keine Möglichkeit vorgesehen ihn zu Entleeren!

Und dieser Drucker verweigerte einfach den Dienst. Da er nur 100 Euro gekostet hat (mit einem Satz Tinte) war für mich klar, das ich den Drucker nicht zur Reperatur beim Hersteller einschicken würde. Aber ich fand das schon ziemlich unverschämt so etwas einzubauen und den Kunden nicht drauf aufmerksam zu machen.

Der zweite Drucker ist ein Canon Pixmar 4000, den ich jetzt unter Cups verwende. Canon Japan hat da wohl mal einen Treiber Herausgegeben und damit funktioniert er fast einwandfrei.

Einziges Manko: Heute verweigerte er plötzlich den Dienst, Schwarz zu drucken. Es ging erst wieder nachdem ich ihn an einen M$-Laptop angeschlossen habe und eine Intensiv Reinigung durchführte.

Kann man eine Druckkopfausrichtung und Intensivreinigung nur mit den Windows-Treiber vollführen oder gibt es das auch für Cups oder die Samba/Cups eine Option die ich noch nicht kenne?

Bzw. kann Turboprint sowas?

----------

## b3cks

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Nunja, wenn "alle" es machen, dann war meine Aussage ja nicht falsch (nur nicht ganz vollständig). 

 

Du hattest dich, mehr oder weniger, auf HP eingeschossen, also rede dich nicht raus.  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

Ich glaub, da fahr ich mit meinen Uralt-Drucker bezüglich der Markierung gar nicht mal schlecht. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal einen Ausdruck genauestens überprüfen  :Wink: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hm, ob meine obige Frage noch beantwortet wird?

----------

## Finswimmer

Welche?

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Welche?

 

Diese:

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Kann das Ding auch IPv6?

 

(bezogen auf den HL-2070N)

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   habe nen brother hl 2070n
> 
> s/w laser mit ethernet und ziemlich klein 
> 
> Da ich im Moment auch mit dem Gedanken spiele mir einen Drucker zuzulegen, und bei der Suche auch auf dieses Exemplar gestoßen bin mal kurz eine Frage dazu:
> ...

 

Hmm... schau mal hier. Da dort aber nicht erwähnt wird das der Drucker IPv6 unterstützt, denke ich das er das nicht kann.

In dem Datenblatt-PDF steht auch nichts dazu.

Bei der teureren Preisklasse  (HL 5250 DN)wird z.B. extra drauf hingeweisen:

 *Quote:*   

> Zukunftssicher durch IPv6 Unterstützung

 

Aber:

Notfalls kann man doch einfach (und schmutzig) IPV6 über IPV4 Tunneln oder nicht?  Also eigentlich bin ich mir sehr sicher das es da diverse Kombi-(ipv4/ipv6)-Lösungen gibt. Womit der Druckerkauf an einer IPV6-Unterstützung eigentlich nicht scheitern sollte.

----------

